
YouTube lets users map videos onto Google Earth - gibsonf1
http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSN1135798420071011
======
ag
I have a mashup (<http://mappeo.net>) that does something similar on the
browser with google maps; searches for geo tagged youtube videos. BTW, anyone
has any suggestion on improving the site?

